

Why does Firefox use Google for search? Follow the money - aitoehigie
http://geekvalley.blogspot.com/2008/06/why-does-firefox-use-google-for-search.html

======
PieSquared
I can't help but agree. There is nothing wrong with an organization earning
money through its software, whether or not it is open-source. Perhaps the
reason that Firefox has actually been able to become a viable competitor to
closed-source browsers is because it actually has a source of income, unlike
most open source projects.

~~~
tom
Amen. Nothing wrong with taking a piece of Google's pie. If folks really want
to use Yahoo, set your home page to Yahoo and ignore the search box. Problem
solved.

------
sant0sk1
Once I learned that running my Google searches through FF's built-in search
bar produced income for the folks at Mozilla, I have tried to use it
exclusively to bolster their income a tad.

I mean, honestly. It's the least I can do.

------
swombat
How is this news? This has been a pretty established fact for about half a
decade by now, no?

------
redorb
This reminds that one of the majors launched by getting the search button on
Netscape (Was it yahoo?)

~~~
seiji
Excite. See
[http://bnoopy.typepad.com/bnoopy/2004/09/persistence_pay_1.h...](http://bnoopy.typepad.com/bnoopy/2004/09/persistence_pay_1.html)
and ignore all the spam in the comments.

------
josefresco
Let's expand the discussion, should Firefox build in affiliate codes for
searches at Amazon and Ebay? Surely this would help revenue and according to
most here on HN it's still ethical and should be encouraged because Firefox is
a 'good cause'.

~~~
gojomo
Yes, if those searches start from the Firefox chrome, absolutely.

